# P55 chipset: HPET problem

## costel78

I get this during kernel boot:

```
------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/hpet.c:390 hpet_next_event+0x68/0x80()

Hardware name: MS-7583

Modules linked in:

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-reiser4-r6-costel #2

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81045013>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x73/0xb0

 [<ffffffff81026fd8>] ? hpet_next_event+0x68/0x80

 [<ffffffff81067828>] ? tick_dev_program_event+0x38/0xc0

 [<ffffffff810671cd>] ? tick_broadcast_oneshot_control+0x10d/0x110

 [<ffffffff81066a85>] ? tick_notify+0x345/0x420

 [<ffffffff81060457>] ? notifier_call_chain+0x37/0x70

 [<ffffffff8106624b>] ? clockevents_notify+0x2b/0x90

 [<ffffffff812f81a5>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x168/0x290

 [<ffffffff8143b48b>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x9b/0x110

 [<ffffffff81009f4a>] ? cpu_idle+0x5a/0xc0

---[ end trace 4b3f8627a59fc222 ]---
```

I have no problem using my computer, I disabled HPET in kernel config, enabled again, no difference. And Google didn't help me tracking this issue.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc51 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-reiser4-r6-costel x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-reiser4-r6-costel-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Nov 2009 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.51.0.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -floop-block"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -floop-block"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests candy distlocks fixpackages lmirror news nodoc parallel-fetch preserve-libs sfperms strict suidctl unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://localhost http://mirrors.xservers.ro/gentoo/ http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.evolva.ro/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="ro_RO.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="ro_RO.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--warn-once,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="ro en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 --load-average=11"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress --delete-before --human-readable"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/added /usr/portage/local/mozilla /usr/portage/local/gnome /usr/portage/local/costel-media /usr/portage/local/kde-sunset"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 aspell audio berkdb big-tables bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr clamav cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl custom-cflags dbus dhcp directfb dovecot-sasl dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo extras faac faad fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fontforge fortran fuse gd gdbm geoip gif git gmp gnome gnutls gpm graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv icotools icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick iproute2 ipv6 isdnlog ithreads jack java jpeg jpeg2k justify kde kde3 kdehiddenvisibility kerberos lame lcms ldap libcaca libnotify lm_sensors lzma mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib multipath mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss pam pango pch pcre pdf perl pg-intdatetime plugins png policykit postgres ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline realms reflection replytolist restrict-javascript rle rrdtool samba sasl schroedinger sdl session sip slang smbclient sndfile snmp socks5 sound spamassassin spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification subversion svg swat symlink sysfs syslog tcl tcpd theora threads thunar tiff tk tools truetype unicode urandom usb utf utf8 v4l v4l2 vdpau vhosts video vorbis wav webdav webkit win64 winetools x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_alias cern_meta charset_lite dumpio log_forensic proxy_ftp version actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias asis substitute" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ro en en_GB" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport harness ide java nb cnd groovy gsf identity j2ee mobility php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml dlight ergonomics ruby enterprise" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

07:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

```

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:09a4 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E 3500

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c71c Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c71b Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:0b06 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Anybody can give me a hint ? Thank you!

----------

## Will Scarlet

Is this link similar to your problem:

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=125769096017449&w=2

Is this the only kernel you have used on this computer?  If yes, try another kernel from an earlier branch.  If no, did you experience this problem with the last kernel you used?

----------

## costel78

The issue appeared when I changed the motherboard (P55 chipset) and I get same result with vanila or gentoo sources 2.6.30/2.6.31 or any version of zen-sources.

Thank you for your help.

----------

## lkraav

ok good, there's a gentoo forums thread on this. already thought about subscribing to lkml for a sec to respond to justin's lkml thread above.

anyway, seeing the exact same thing after moving to Gigabye GA-P55M-UD2 mobo + core i5 750. justin describes hearing a high pitched noise and i'm also hearing it. seems to be very in tune with hard drive activity during bootup. after the hard drives become idle after boot, high pitch noise goes away too, even with further intense hard drive activity later. i'm trying to contact justin on skype to see if he's gotten anywhere with this.

```
 ~ $ uname -r

2.6.32-tuxonice

```

may i also suggest changing the topic of the thread to something more descriptive than "What is this?" this being the only hit for "hpet_next_event" search, hopefully it'll bring more attention from elsewhere too.

----------

## costel78

 *lkraav wrote:*   

> may i also suggest changing the topic of the thread to something more descriptive than "What is this?" this being the only hit for "hpet_next_event" search, hopefully it'll bring more attention from elsewhere too.

 

Done. 

Anyway I already subscribed to mail-list and no news until now regarding solution on this problem.

----------

## riquito

I noticed the same problem, I just changed motherboard too, a gigabyte p55-ud3r.

```
------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/hpet.c:390 hpet_next_event+0x4f/0x72()

Hardware name: P55-UD3R

Modules linked in:

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo #1

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff810421ef>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x76/0x8c

 [<ffffffff810110f2>] ? read_tsc+0x5/0x16

 [<ffffffff81023b96>] ? hpet_next_event+0x4f/0x72

 [<ffffffff81062af9>] ? tick_dev_program_event+0x33/0x9e

 [<ffffffff8106256d>] ? tick_broadcast_oneshot_control+0x9c/0xf5

 [<ffffffff81061f0e>] ? tick_notify+0x21b/0x371

 [<ffffffff8105bea6>] ? notifier_call_chain+0x2e/0x5b

 [<ffffffff81061904>] ? clockevents_notify+0x2b/0x7b

 [<ffffffff81267e42>] ? acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x91/0x193

 [<ffffffff813300f2>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x8f/0xe9

 [<ffffffff8100a241>] ? cpu_idle+0x4b/0x80

---[ end trace 424481334b3d4125 ]---

```

----------

## predatorfreak

Have you tried the patch posted here?: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/915233

It's supposed to workaround this issue.

----------

## costel78

The patch from here solved the problem.

It seem that will be included in 2.6.33.1

```
--- a/arch/x86/kernel/hpet.c

+++ b/arch/x86/kernel/hpet.c

@@ -394,14 +394,11 @@ static int hpet_next_event(unsigned long delta,

     * at that point and we would wait for the next hpet interrupt

     * forever. We found out that reading the CMP register back

     * forces the transfer so we can rely on the comparison with

-    * the counter register below. If the read back from the

-    * compare register does not match the value we programmed

-    * then we might have a real hardware problem. We can not do

-    * much about it here, but at least alert the user/admin with

-    * a prominent warning.

+    * the counter register below. 

+         * But don't actually check the read-back value. Some Intel chipsets

+    * return always the same value.

     */

-   WARN_ONCE(hpet_readl(HPET_Tn_CMP(timer)) != cnt,

-        KERN_WARNING "hpet: compare register read back failed.\n");

+   (void)hpet_readl(HPET_Tn_CMP(timer));

 

    return (s32)(hpet_readl(HPET_COUNTER) - cnt) >= 0 ? -ETIME : 0;

 }

```

----------

